# How to determine the age of my Ariens snowblower using the serial number?



## awbooth

I have an Ariens model 924108. ST824LE two-stage snowblower. The serial number is 013097. How can I determine the age of the snowblower using the serial number? I've already determined the model number shows year 2000. Thank you.


----------



## russkat

If your sure the engine is original to the machine, you might get a more accurate date from the numbers off the engine.


----------



## jtclays

awbooth said:


> I've already determined the model number shows year 2000. Thank you


Wha


----------



## sscotsman

You can plug in the model and serial number here:

*Ariens Order Owners Manuals*

For manuals..
Dates on the manuals say its most likely a year 2000 machine. Could also be '01.
Post the model and serial numbers on the engine, which will also help determine the model year. That's actually more accurate than the Ariens numbers.

Scot


----------



## gbmilton

My Airens is a 921002 model and serial # is 048195. Can you determine the year? I have 2 manuals and I don't see anything.
Thanks


----------



## sscotsman

gbmilton said:


> My Airens is a 921002 model and serial # is 048195. Can you determine the year? I have 2 manuals and I don't see anything.
> Thanks


2008 model year.
The Snowblower was made in the Spring or Summer of 2007, went on sale in the Autumn of 2007 as a 2008 model year machine.
Will be 11 years old this year.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

Scot


----------



## gbmilton

Thanks so much. This is very helpful.


----------



## KOBO

You can contact Ariens directly with your model and serial numbers and they will be able to tell you specifically when it was made. For instance, after contacting them, I was told that my ST824 was manufactured on October 2nd of 1986.

K


----------



## gbmilton

I couldn't manage my way through the Ariens site.
Sscotsman, I looked over your attachment and saw that a new headlight style was incorporated in 2012 . That is the light I now have . So I'm guessing 2012...
any thoughts?


----------



## jim5554

sscotsman said:


> 2008 model year.
> The Snowblower was made in the Spring or Summer of 2007, went on sale in the Autumn of 2007 as a 2008 model year machine.
> Will be 11 years old this year.
> 
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html
> 
> Scot



In other words, it's not even broken in yet. :grin:


----------



## mferg

*what year is my Ariens snow blower*

model number 932026 serial number 005771


----------



## sscotsman

mferg said:


> model number 932026 serial number 005771



Probably 1992, or within a year or two of that:


https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page8.html


Based on the low serial number, 005771, its likely the first year that model was made, which is '92.
Plugging your model and serial number into the Ariens manual lookup, which I have a link to here:


https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page3.html


Brings up these manuals:


http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032299D.pdf


http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-93.pdf


http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040900.pdf



One is dated 1993, which makes sense.
The service manual is dated year 2000, but that covers a wide range of models, which went up to year 2000,
and they Ariens has the "last" version of that manual on their site.


The actual year could be determined by the Engine serial number..but its 90% likely to be 1992.


Scot


----------



## ahawth

I just purchased an Ariens ST824 for my daughter. The model is 932100 and the serial number is 007801. I’m wondering when this machine was manufactured. It has little or no rust! Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jmo

Snow pro 28 nches Model 924508
Serial 000755
How can I find out when it was build?

Thanks


----------



## themuleman

sscotsman said:


> 2008 model year.
> The Snowblower was made in the Spring or Summer of 2007, went on sale in the Autumn of 2007 as a 2008 model year machine.
> Will be 11 years old this year.
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> Scot



Thanks for this work Scott! Really detailed.


----------



## mdemania

Hi, i bought an Ariens 932029 ST824 serial number 002947 and i cant figure out the year - any ideas?


----------



## richardpulkkinen

gbmilton said:


> My Airens is a 921002 model and serial # is 048195. Can you determine the year? I have 2 manuals and I don't see anything. Thanks


----------



## bdrajesk

Old Ariens Model 38050 Ser 9001781 - I can't find a reference to determine the right belt to order


----------



## bdrajesk

bdrajesk said:


> Old Ariens Model 38050 Ser 9001781 - I can't find a reference to determine the right belt to order


Silly me, it is a Toro


----------

